# Posted by Bloomberg today.



## Johnny2Puffs (16/7/16)

Can't believe how these test results differ depending on who does them.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-14/e-cigarettes-may-help-more-than-they-hurt

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (16/7/16)

Who is funding the study and what result do they want to achieve? How is the sample group chosen? Is it representative of the broad demographic, does it isolate one particular sub-set of vapers? How are the questions phrased? What % of sample results are discarded and what % retained in the final study? Is it a questionnaire, a one-on-one interview, a group discussion in which peer responses can influence an individual's answer? Are leading questions asked? Can you be sure that respondents are being honest?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (16/7/16)

Almost all of the mainstream media is owned by the same people, and they spin stories to suit their agenda. It's got nothing to do with the truth.

It's all about power and money.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Neal (16/7/16)

Alex said:


> Almost all of the mainstream media is owned by the same people, and they spin stories to suit their agenda. It's got nothing to do with the truth.
> 
> It's all about power and money.



Hit the nail on the head right there @Alex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (16/7/16)

Remember in research there are half truths, lies and then statistics. Unless your research protocol is very well designed you can prove anything. Did you know that 100% of all serial killers drank water at some point in there lives. So be careful

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

